
Our firmware is baked into your machine and we are watching you right now - SocksCanClose
https://www.absolute.com/en/about/persistence
======
dang
Giving submissions provocative, outrageous titles may be great for getting
attention, but it breaks both the rules of this site and its culture. We take
submission privileges away from accounts that do this, so please don't do it.

------
morsch
Here's a 2014 analysis by Kaspersky of this rootkit:
[https://securelist.com/analysis/publications/58278/absolute-...](https://securelist.com/analysis/publications/58278/absolute-
computrace-revisited/)

Here's Absolute Software's reply:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/17/kaspersky_computrace...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/17/kaspersky_computrace/)

The Kaspersky post focuses on the PC BIOS rootkit, these days they seem to
have added "support" for smartphones and tablets, though it seems as far as
Android is concerned, only Samsung is along for the ride.

------
okket
Microsoft and Samsung (Android) are on the "compatibility" list, Apple is not.
Sounds about right.

~~~
anicemugoftea
[https://www.absolute.com/en/partners/oem/apple](https://www.absolute.com/en/partners/oem/apple)

~~~
okket
Apple is not on the compatibility list. I am pretty sure Apple is not a
"partner" like the link URL suggests. The web page only says they deliver App
Store calibre solutions. That is a different sport than firmware "solutions".

~~~
shaggyfrog
The MTM solution is not deployed via the App Store.

~~~
okket
The MTM solution is probably distributed via the "enterprise" Apple
Configurator.

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/IDEs/C...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/IDEs/Conceptual/AppDistributionGuide/DistributingEnterpriseProgramApps/DistributingEnterpriseProgramApps.html)

------
astazangasta
I found this helpful reading: [https://blog.coresecurity.com/2009/08/11/the-
bios-embedded-a...](https://blog.coresecurity.com/2009/08/11/the-bios-
embedded-anti-theft-persistant-agent-that-couldnt-response-handling-the-
ostrich-defense/)

------
DINKDINK
>Remotely invoke security commands to limit damage and protect data during a
security incident

Gleefully awaiting the day when this is exploited by an attacker.

------
sengork
I've always wondered how much cheaper the devices would be without such
hardware functionality being built in. Surely a good portion of the cost is
offset to the consumer for stuff they'd arguably not buy otherwise.

------
tmpanon1234act
Is this legal? Serious question.

